# Cubase 10 Audio Power Scheme



## mscp (May 12, 2019)

Who in this forum checks/enables "Activate Steinberg Audio Power Scheme" in Cubase's 'Studio Setup' settings - and sees a difference?

I have already tweaked Windows power options to maximum performance, so I wonder how redundant this option is.

The real-time peak meter wobbles quite a bit under light load at times - even though the CPU meter in Windows 10 claims it to be hovering around 4.6Ghz (out of 5.0Ghz). 

I wish I could make it a little more stable at lower latencies.

Thanks!


----------



## dasbin (May 12, 2019)

It has a few advanced hidden settings that you don't normally see without a registry tweak, but I think those things are minor.
I use it, but the main reason I do is to have an easy automatic way of setting minimum CPU state to 100% when Cubase starts up, and automatically go back to a Balanced plan where the CPU is allowed to throttle when I'm not using Cubase (otherwise my computer is just eating electricity and making lots of heat most of the time for no reason).
The CPU throttling disable makes by far the biggest performance difference in Cubase for me.


----------



## mscp (May 12, 2019)

dasbin said:


> The CPU throttling disable makes by far the biggest performance difference in Cubase for me.



By CPU throttling disable, you mean BIOS C-State/SpeedStep, ... ?


----------



## dasbin (May 12, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> By CPU throttling disable, you mean BIOS C-State/SpeedStep, ... ?



Just the "Minimum Processor State" setting in the Windows power settings. I guess this is Windows' way of controlling C-State/SpeedStep? But it's controllable in the power settings without having to outright disable it in the BIOS, so you can have throttling sometimes and not other times.


----------

